#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Σύμμεικτη σιδηροδοκός

## SMBD

---

----------


## georgecv

Γιατί κατασκευάζεις αυτό το τύπο

----------


## georgecv

Είναι γέφυρα ή κτίριο?
Συνήθως το τύπο αυτό τον βάζουμε σε υποστυλώματα και όχι σε δοκούς

----------


## georgecv

Σύμφωνα με αυτό http://www.papasotiriou.gr/product.g...=260468&deid=0 σελ 116 μπορείς να λάβεις υπόψιν σου και την τέμνουσα που παραλαμβάνει η διάταξη του σκυροδέματος. Το στρεπτοκαμπικό λάβε τον υπόψιν σου γιατί είναι δύσκολο να πετύχεις συμπύκνωση του σκυροδέματος στην κάτω πλευρά του άνω πέλματος

----------

